# Tarts 101 (candles that is)



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

I love to burn those little tart candles in my tart burners and being fascinated with making candles I thought I'd make my own. We've always bought ours from Yankee Candle. They have excellent tarts that have an awesome scent throw. I'm hoping I can make some that do that well. 
Anyway, short story long, a friend of mine bought me a new tart burner and inside the box were some home made tarts that the person had made. They smell WONDERFUL! I will say she did an awesome job on the smell though I haven't tried to burn one yet. But I have noticed they're wanting to fall apart. Very crumbly. 
Now to my questions............finally. hehe

How hard is it to make those little tarts?
What causes them to fall apart?
How much scent for those?
I saw a parafin/soy blend specifically for votives and tarts. Is this the best wax for tarts? 

Thanks!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

<Ann waves happily at 6e>

Tarts are something I've not made yet, but I can try to answer questions about it...I have looked at making them, just haven't done it yet. And we won't have to rely on me...  plenty of chandlers around here!

Scent. Use an essential or candle fragrance oil in double the amount you'd use for a regular scent candle and you'll find you fill the house with scent. (this is also a reason the tarts may fall apart)

Here's one site about making tarts: http://www.allfreecrafts.com/candles/melts.shtml

I'd probably use leftover candle wax (like stubs, left over from dipping, etc.) for the tarts. The new soy wax products are usually overpriced for me...but soy wax IS a good alternative to petroleum product waxes like paraffin.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

What is the normal amount of scent for say like, container candles?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

well, I use 1/2 oz per pound of wax for a light scent (or for a scent that is overpowering, like sandlewood, on it's own). For a really strong scent, I'll use up to 1.5 oz scent per pound of wax used. 

For the tarts, I've been reading to use 5 to 10 drops (from an eyedropper) per tart. remember, you're not really burning wax...you're opening scent to the room and the wax is sort of a binder.

heh. Another way to scent a room without candles....put a few drops of your scent on the top of an incandescent light bulb. just a drop...the heat from the light will send off the scent nicely.


----------

